# S&W 686 4" or 627 Pro Series??



## thercman

I am getting ready to purchase my first handgun and have decided on a .357 as the caliber of choice and S&W as the brand. I like the 686 but considering the 627 Pro. I haven't had a chance to look at the 627 yet. I am assuming it is just a bit wider than 686 due to the extra 2 rounds. It comes with some nice smithing options already done. If you had to choose between these two which would you pick and why? 

I am also considering one made from scandium alloy model 327PD - 4". At half the weight it would be a pleasure to carry but how much fun would it be to shoot with the added recoil? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MO_mule

thercman: 

The 686P (or 686+, as it is sometimes called) is a 7-shot, L-frame model. 627 is a larger N-frame and 8-shot as you said. 686 is a little lighter. I have the 686 SSR (6-shot, forged trigger & hammer, factory trigger job, bead blast finish) and it is very nice! 

Can't help you much with the alloy revolver question. Generally, the lighter the gun, the more you will feel the recoil. Practice, try some different grips, and practice (yes, I am repeating myself). If you intend to carry, then the 327PD would be a great option, imo. 

HTH, 

Chris


----------



## hberttmank

A S&W 357 is a good choice not matter what model. I prefer the 627 for range use because of the larger frame and added capacity, even though the 686 is also a good choice. The 327 PD might be ok for a carry gun, but for shooting especially with magnum loads, it is not much fun. I think you will find the recoil to be quite stout compared to a steel frame gun. For a carry gun and fun at the range you might want to look at a steel K frame gun like the model 19 or 66.


----------



## Shark92976

I agree that any S&W is a good pistol. I own a 686 .357 6" barrel, and I absolutely love it. It's accurate and with the 6" barrel recoil is not bad at all. Mine is the standard 6 shooter from about 15 years ago or so. I would go with the 686 personally, but it depends on what your using it for I suppose. That's my .02


----------



## Oldman

*Great gun*

I have a couple of 686 S&W and love them. The 686 is my daily carry and I keep one next to my bed for personal home defense as well.


----------



## fusil

Bonjour,
+1 for the 686.:smt023
I cant get mine of my wife most days at the range!!!!!

fusil


----------



## Teuthis

The Smith and Wesson N Frame is an excellent platform for the .357. I have had both sizes and I really liked the weight and strength of the Model 27 I had. I don't know about 7 and 8 shooters but I don't think I would care about them. It seems that would weaken the cylinder and negate the strength of the N Frame revolver. 

I would stay away from the Scandium guns. They are light and carry well but they are much to light to shoot. That's my take. 

By the way, I now shoot a Ruger GP 100 and I cannot recommend it highly enough. I would recommend that you at least consider it.


----------



## TigerBlack

Having shot the 686 6" modell quite a few times after borrowing it from a friend i fell in love with it. It's dead on accurate and with a little work the trigger is smooth and nice to work with


----------



## gmounce

I own the 686 6 shot and it is my favorite hand gun. It sleeps 2 feet from me every night and it is perfect shooter. Can't help you with the 627 but can tell you I'd get rid of all my Glocks, rugers, and Springfields before my 686. I'm a happy camper. I think both would be fine choices.


----------



## LB

*Smith 627 pro*

I just purchased a 627 Pro and it became my favorite shooter at the range! Smooth trigger, great balance, good weight! I highly recomend it!


----------



## Stainz

The 4" 686, SKU 164222, is a fine revolver, weighing in at 39.7 oz and running MSRP $932 nowadays. The 7-shot 4" 686P, SKU 164194, runs 38.9 oz and MSRP $964. Not fond of full lugs, I grabbed a 5" half-lug 686+ some years back - great revolver - points naturally - and, it came as depicted - HiViz sight and Ahrends wood grips - just the way I would have done it. Then, 5/08 - along came my 627 Pro... the 686P started accumulating cobwebs.

The 627 Pro has everything you need - a modicum of a trigger job, custom barrel/muzzle, moonclip ready cylinder, and - worth the extra $ alone for this, a spring-loaded front sight you can change without tools in seconds. It - SKU 178014 - weighs a bit more - 41.2 oz - it is a slightly larger frame. I've added the HiViz sight and grips to mine. It is more money - MSRP $1,090. That will likely come down to a hundred bucks over the 686's cost - well worth it, in my view. Moonclipped ammo - 8 at a time - load a bit faster, too.










The 627 Pro is easily my favorite .38/.357M.

Stainz


----------



## TomC

I have a 686SSR, 627Pro and 627PC. I prefer the N frame guns to the L frame, but it is merely a matter of personal preference. I like the 5” 627PC best, but I also like the 4” 627Pro. The 686SSR is a very good gun, I just haven’t warmed to it like I have the 627s.


----------



## gilly6993

686 SSR with trigger upgrade from the factory....excellent gun


----------



## QwikKotaTx

Those are all large guns for concealed carry. A J frame would be best for concealed but a bit low on the round count and somewhat light for range fun. Recoil is a bit high. A 627 makes a great range toy and collectible though. I don't believe I'd heard of any issues with cylinder weakness on factory power level ammo.


----------



## EliWolfe

My choice would the 686 7-shooter L-Frame with a 3" barrel. Handier than a 4", but still has enough barrel to keep ballistics up. In fact, i just bought one. If I was hunting, I might go to the N-Frame, but its too bulky for daily use, and I have no interest in the lightweight 327PD model, or any of Smith's scandiums. They are down right unpleasant to shoot for me, and it seems like a lot of guys end up going to .38+P
Eli


----------



## SimonG

I have both 627 Pro and a 686 SSR and I love them both. I would say hand size might be the deciding factor. I have large hands so I personally like to shoot the 627.
If your hands are medium or smaller you should consider the 686.


----------

